
Theano is dead - unkown-unknowns
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/theano-users/7Poq8BZutbY
======
etiam
This editorializing is both inappropriate and hyperbolic.

I'm not sure why this post seems fail merging automatically but the topic has
been posted recently and received some attention.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15358586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15358586)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15360470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15360470)

~~~
unkown-unknowns
From the link:

> After almost ten years of development, we have the regret to announce that
> we will put an end to our Theano development after the 1.0 release, which is
> due in the next few weeks. We will continue minimal maintenance to keep it
> working for one year, but we will stop actively implementing new features.

Summarizing this as "dead" is not hyperbolic IMO.

~~~
geezerjay
> Summarizing this as "dead" is not hyperbolic IMO.

Theano is a Python library. Software doesn't die once someone decides that the
design and implementation stages are over and the project enters the
maintenance stage. The software remains operational and in use, and if bugs
are found they will be squashed. That's it.

